# Electric vehicles



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a thought I was watching this video, and I wondered if we would ever have electric police pursuit cars, I mean what if they ran out of elecktrickery?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Watched Guy Martin program on channel 4 the other night, very interesting if you can see it on catch up.
Really can't see you out running the police as they'd be on you in a flash.

Trailer here...





Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Promoting all these electric cars speed and acceleration stats is pointless. 90% of the time is just following the car in front and the rest is parking.
Just think of all the people residing in flats, city dwellings with no off street parking, etc. How do they all get topped up at night? Thats if the local scroats don't nick your lead or the old lady trip up over it.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

In fairness Martin wasn’t promoting them, just looking at their capabilities. All that are sold to the public are governed down from their overall potential anyway.

Indeed he tested their usefulness in a run to John O’Groats and concluded that they are not a viable option for distance driving due to a poor charging infrastructure AND eye watering charges for fast charging when he could find such a working installation.

Terry

Edit: the electric bus he checked out really does have potential now though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see what you did there Terry, hugely clever mate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a fast IC car, no electric will be able to stay with it long enough, the faster they go the shorter the trip, they would be stuffed unless they radioed ahead, then they'd have to unplug and put the lead away, eventually if all this stupidity continues the scrotes will have to be energizer bunnies to carry on.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I see what you did there Terry, hugely clever mate


Terry has 'potential' to be 'flash' (posts #4 and #2 )


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Terry has 'potential' to be 'flash' (posts #4 and #2 )


Now now that's a charge with an element of acidity, I must keep grounded and stay positive, now that would be FLASH!

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tut Tut, don't some people just go on and on :roll: :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Tut Tut, don't some people just go on and on :roll: :roll:


Yes, we need a terminal post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aaarrggghhhhhh


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Despite a series of negative posts there’s a resistance to gel with the current output so I’m not packing up and going ohm no matter watt you say.
Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Aaarrggghhhhhh


Jeez, that's a shock.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Tut Tut, don't some people just go on and on :roll: :roll:


That's not very positive of you Kev. I thought you were a little more grounded than that!

:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I shall not encourage any more of this foolishness.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes..I agree...that's Ample!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

***** off!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that 'switch' off Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

one too many *


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another camping option...................

What I wish I’d known before I went off-grid in an EV camper 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The New Hydrogen Car that Travels 2,000 Kilometers with a Single Tank - Hydrogen Central


The new hydrogen car that travels 2,000 kilometers with a single tank. Volkswagen is working on a new fuel cell that is much cheaper than the




hydrogen-central.com


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes lots of talk of hydrogen but its difficult to store and transfer. Converting petrol stations to hydrogen supply stations isn't easy or cheap at all.
And the biggest hurdle is that domestic home boilers have no route to hydrogen. All the current gas pipework needs to be replaced and the best pipes they have for hydrogen frackture and fail due to the properties of the gas. So they still need to find a suitable and cheap material resistant to hydrogen and then put in a whole new distribution system to every home while keeping gas going as they can't just switch over.
Its why electricity is a far more sensible solution.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

France set to make solar panels compulsory in all large car parks (thelocal.fr) 

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Had our Solar install yesterday. Plus 9.6KW of back up battery. I'd already installed the EV car charger. So all set to go electric.
Even on a full November day we generated over 5KW of energy and today's electric usage is around £3.50 as opposed to £5.50


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How much did the whole installation cost Pat and how long before you actually break even please.

Ray.
At 80 doubt its for me.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

£17K but this was equity from our retirement down size to help lower ongoing costs.
I think based on the current energy rates we'll break even in 7 years but if rates go up even quicker.
But also it helps if we have the rolling blackouts this winter.
That an the generator I have hooked into the consumer unit via a change over.
And once we have the EV car we save the refuelling cost of that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat. I had assumed it would have been more. Was there some grant or incentive in there?

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually just checked and it was just over £15K so less than I posted. No grant or incentive.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a good investment then.

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

It may turn out to be a good investment but the main part of the thinking was doing what we can to help the climate crisis. More for my grand children that myself.
No point leaving them an inheritance if there's a wasteland left for them to live in.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can I ask who you went with/who did the install?


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

My daughter is a sales agent for a company called Solartherm. She handled it for us. We had signed up with a different company prior to that but the Comms with them were so poor we pulled out.
Solartherm have been great.
The picture doesn't show 4 of the panels that are out of sight.
We have 12 panels facing south and the remaining 8 face west.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks

Did you get 'mates rates' from them as your daughter works for them?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very neat Pat. My wife has been against having them on our house for years because she says they are ugly and would detract from our 'cottage' appearence. So we haven't got any but I Would like to cover the car port as it faces south and at an angle it would be hard to see them.

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Thanks
> 
> Did you get 'mates rates' from them as your daughter works for them?


Yes we got a slightly better deal. Also we signed up a few months ago and that fixed the price. I think by the time installation arrived the same install would have been nearly £2K more!
I think the new flat black panels actually look nice and our local estate agent has said that where as a year or 2 ok having panels didn't really make much difference to house value now its on peoples list of haves.
So we've probably added to the bungalow value.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Got our Xmas present early. Renault contacted us and we collected our Renault Mégane E-Tech on Thursday.
Already done a 3 hour round trip in it to collect a 1960s Bush radio gram.
Driving in winter with heating on and headlights wipers etc it's giving us around 180 miles on a full charge.
Topped it up yesterday and solar surplus helped. So around £6 to top it up.
Lots of gadgets to play with and some very neat tech


----------

